# Anyone ever make more in tips than in fares?



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Last night I had a crazy tip night. I drove for about 3 hours and in fares I earned $51 including some surges. I was tipped $18 in the app and I was tipped $45 in cash a 20 a 20 and a five. The in-app tips came from two people so 5 total people tipped me in my tips exceeded the fares! That was pretty sweet


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Had a 13.50 fare last week for driving a lady to meet her husband and friends she gave me two fives after we arrived and then later I got 8 dollar tip in app! . Wish that happened all the time


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

That is a really lucky night congrats. Never happened to me on Uber


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nope. Never. Nice work!


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yes, there is one girl that I have given several trips to. 2 to her work, and 1 to the mall. The trips to work are very short, $3 and change trips...both times she tipped me in cash $5 and the trip to the mall was $6 cash tip, that fare was only $4 or 5.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Last night, tail end of the drunk shift. Four riders, one stop, two drop-offs, three cash tips totalling $50. Bar owners on a night out. About as much as I pulled in on a slow 2-6am outing.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I had a nice trip from Downtown Los Angeles to Los Feliz, $8 fare and a $40 tip. That was the best one so far. Pax were drunk and hilarious and each gave me a $20 upon exiting the car. I almost cried!


----------

